# BANGKOK | New National Parliament Complex



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

hi-parinya said:


> เพจ โครงการก่อสร้างอาคารรัฐสภาแห่งใหม่
> ภาพถ่ายความก้าวหน้า : ณ วันที่ 8 ตุลาคม 2560


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

hi-parinya said:


> เพจ โครงการก่อสร้างอาคารรัฐสภาแห่งใหม่



...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

trewut said:


> xxx


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Appleich said:


> *Parliament building in Dusit district is now bygone:*
> 
> *Progress of the new parliament complex:*
> 
> ...


xxx


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*S.Boonmeerit Engineering Co.,Ltd.*
https://www.facebook.com/boonmeerit/photos/pcb.2583658561660679/2583655664994302/?type=3&theater


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

wwc234 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/oathuro/posts/10212813395124169?__tn__=-R



xxx


----------



## knrOctober (Apr 27, 2009)

wwc234 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Newsapa62/posts/1551163568399616?__xts__


 :cheers:


----------



## Sainton (Oct 21, 2016)

Very imposing. A new landmark for Bangkock


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Sappaya-Sapasathan Thai Parliament, Bangkok., Thailand by Jakapan Chumchuen, on Flickr


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

__ https://www.facebook.com/nationphoto/posts/10158460614432855


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Sappaya-Sapasathan Thai Parliament, Bangkok., Thailand by Jakapan Chumchuen, on Flickr


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

I guess this will prompt development in this relatively undeveloped area, like new hotels.


----------



## Jero1971 (Oct 11, 2020)

I biked past this project and did not know what it was. It is going to be huge.


----------

